# Tastatur-Eingabe mit SmallBasic/VisualBasic emulieren



## axel25 (5. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,
wie bereits gesagt, ich würde gerne wissen, ob und wie es möglich ist, mit Small-Basic (bevorzugt) oder Basic Tastatureingaben zu in einem Eingabefeld zu simulieren.

Und zwar habe ich einen kleinen Algorithmus geschrieben, der aus einer eingebenen Zahl über eine Berechnung (naja, wie sonst ) eine andere erstellt.

Nun würde ich gerne für die so erzeugten Codes ein "Entschlüsselnungs-Programm" nach der Brute Force-Methode (Ausprobieren aller möglichen Schlüssel) für die so erzeugten Zahlen schreiben (Falls ich meine so erzeigten Keys vergesse ).

Das wäre im Klartext etwa: 

Die Zahlen 1-999 werden umgewandelt, zur Entschlüsselung müsssen ebendiese durch den Algorithmus geschickt werden und nebenbei jedesmal nach der Berechnung der einzelnen Zahl in das Eingabenfeld gegeben werden inklusive Bestätigung.

Weiß zufällig jemand ein Programmbeispiel dafür?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Puepue (6. August 2010)

hm wenn du weißt, wie die Lösung aussehen müsste, würd ich ne while-Schleife schreiben (kenn mich mit VisualBasic nicht aus, sollte es aber in allen Sprachen geben)
Aber das Problem ist halt bei Zahlen, dass ja alles die richtige Antwort sein könnte.

Vielleicht erzählst du mal was über den VERschlüsselungsalgorithmus?


----------

